# Toremifene



## conan (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried using this compound for PCT?  If so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure 100% but I belive POB use it instead of nolva.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2012)

I used instead of clomid... Torem/aromasin and it was a great PCT.

Torem 120/60/60/60
Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used instead of clomid... Torem/aromasin and it was a great PCT.
> 
> Torem 120/60/60/60
> Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5



I knew he use it...So POB you feel any diffrence between the clomid and Torem??


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used instead of clomid... Torem/aromasin and it was a great PCT.
> 
> Torem 120/60/60/60
> Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5



I do the same but just 60 mg across the board. Torem works just as well as clomid for me but with no sides. It is also supposed to be good for lipids but mine are still shit during pct.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Thnx for the post 69....


----------



## conan (Jun 16, 2012)

I was actually reading that it brings back your natural test faster than the standard clomid nolva pct.  I think I will be trying this out next time around.

Thanks for the reply POB.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

conan said:


> I was actually reading that it brings back your natural test faster than the standard clomid nolva pct.  I think I will be trying this out next time around.
> 
> Thanks for the reply POB.



Interesting, were u find this at?


----------

